
Paul Graham is now tweeting - sferik
http://twitter.com/paulg
======
pg
It's interesting how different it feels from commenting on HN. The box is so
tiny, and you can't edit stuff afterwards. But you also don't have to deal
with replies or worry about getting downvoted if you say something unPC.

I'm still not sure what to use it for, to be honest.

~~~
jl
You could do some tweets about your amazing, beautiful and talented wife.

~~~
kyro
He'll tell you he can't do that in only under 140 characters!

------
noahlt
Surprising that it took this long. PG's quotes page includes several by "Tara
Ploughman", an anagram for "Not Paul Graham". When this was discovered, PG
lamented the lack of a socially acceptable way to publish "single sentence
essays". Twitter fills the gap nicely.

~~~
samstokes
Nicholas Nassim Taleb (author of _The Black Swan_ ) uses Twitter for exactly
that purpose: <http://twitter.com/nntaleb> "(I use twitter to test
philosophical aphorisms/epigrams)."

~~~
tome
"This person has protected their tweets."

Strange.

~~~
i4i
You have to be logged in to Twitter to see NNT's tweets. I think that has
something to do with scraping/copyright and that his aphorisms are going to be
published as a book.

------
DanielBMarkham
Be still my throbbing heart

(down-vote me all you want, this title was hero-worship lame)

~~~
hnote
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uMJYQ9LKGQ>

it's just so funny how they use the same verb for it. God bless Pythons for
Life of Brian!

    
    
      "I'M NOT THE MESSIAH!!!"
      "Well I say you are and I should know, I've followed a few."

------
pontious
I think it is cool his web tweets are "via web"... very close to viaweb...

------
novum
His first tweet: <http://twitter.com/paulg/status/22300310058>

Pretty sure he meant @avibryant, not @avi.

~~~
avibryant
If only I could get @avi for myself as easily as I got @paulg for Paul.

~~~
relix
Any idea when the process to claim inactive accounts is going to be fixed? My
startup owns the domain associated with its name (which is pretty unique), but
someone is squatting the relevant Twitter account without any activity. I
already contacted Twitter but they said basically they can't do a thing unless
I trademark the name, which is cost-prohibitive.

~~~
eps
The cost of obtaining a trademark in North America is well under $500. This is
very much doable for any "startup" unless it's a disposable toy project of
some kind.

~~~
relix
$500 for something non-essential? Startups are launched with a budget of
$5000, and you think spending 10% on a trademark should be possible?

------
vaksel
you are welcome HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1632531>

~~~
jacquesm
That's either pretty prescient or they followed your suggestion to the letter.

~~~
andreyf
Or pretty obvious ;)

------
jacquesm
It's funny to watch the follower count shoot up.

A lot of HN'ers are out of 'stealth' mode on twitter after this.

~~~
tlammens
the human addiction to statistics :-)

~~~
jacquesm
I know... I'm really bad. If I see a counter somewhere I start tracking it.
Professional disease.

~~~
sz
You should post a plot of it somewhere 8-)

(That's not creepy, is it?)

~~~
PanMan
<http://twittercounter.com/paulg> should do that, although its not updated yet

~~~
amirmc
Looks like the old owner was a Paul Gardi.

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/amirmc/4933057153/>

~~~
jacquesm
google:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:D6NCNnz...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:D6NCNnzcXM0J:twitter.com/Paulg/status/75944372+%22paul+gardi%22+http://twitter.com/paulg&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&client=firefox-a)

~~~
amirmc
much better. didn't think of google cache.

------
dscape
Who?

------
PStamatiou
Get pg's tweets pushed to your phone with Push.ly and Notifo :)

~~~
Mazy
Or just use Twitter's SMS feature.

------
Tichy
Good timing, just days after announcing a deal with Facebook :-)

~~~
mrduncan
The day after, in fact.

------
tlammens
how do we know it's him?

~~~
malte
<http://twitter.com/avibryant/status/22303889283>

------
nkassis
I hope he didn't put a real email address on his twitter account cause that
just got flooded ;p

~~~
nprincigalli
Not really, being mailbombed with 1k emails was a dramatic and painful
experience in the early 90s, tho. Some ISPs had only POP3 access back then,
and many MUAs didn't had a "delete without retrieving" feature.

------
Empact
I'd like to think I had some small hand in this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1640314>

i.e. I offered the "thepaulgraham" account, since deleted.

------
grovulent
Write Haikus with it:

Start a company / listen to your user base / create destruction

------
gdltec
Twitter is great to share links and short messages/news. It is not intended to
be used as a conversation tool or long comments. Use it you feel the need for
it, or don't.

------
scruffy323
Wow I don't think I have seen follows grow by double digits live before. Might
be a first. At 4pm was just over 300

~~~
truebosko
Pretty sure <http://twitter.com/oprah> was well in the 6 digits in her first
day.

------
d0m
I remember following PG long time ago.. and then finding out he was a fake.

~~~
joshbert
As long as it wasn't a fake account a la @fakecarolbartz or @fakeparamount I'd
guess PG wouldn't have that much of a problem with it.

------
zcopley
He should use identi.ca :)

------
dkasper
Wonder how many of those followers are real and how many are spam...

------
tyng
This is awesome news! I hope Paul will have the time to tweet often

------
mkr-hn
I wonder how many are people, and how many are followbots.

------
Evgeny
Even that will not make me create a twitter account ...

------
kfarzaneh
30 new followers in one minute? PG gets the HN effect!

------
maximilian
I now know about convertible notes, so there you go.

------
Locke1689
Some of the 600 best friends you'll ever have! ;)

------
akulbe
I don't want to rain on anyone's parade... but how do we know this is the
_real_ Paul Graham?

Call me a wee bit skeptical.

